# Who´s seen Street Fighter the movie



## suicide (Mar 15, 2009)

begining got a father & daughter wu shu form - movie was alrite im looking forward to part2 enter ryu


----------



## Omar B (Mar 15, 2009)

That's the extent of your review?  How about some details man, I think you are the only one here who paid money to see that.


----------



## suicide (Mar 15, 2009)

i paid for the bootleg , didnt want to ruin it for no one that aint seen it yet , like i said it was alright dude from the black eye peas is in it they changed his voice though , peep it bro and let me know what you think :angel:


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 15, 2009)

I assume we are not talking about the crappy movie (10-15 years ago) by Van Damme? Possibly the worst movie he's ever made?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 15, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> Van Damme? Possibly the worst movie he's ever made?



How can you choose just one?


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 15, 2009)

He fell into the same trap as seagal. Instead of sticking with what he was good at, he wanted to do more. With the same results.

So we _are _talking about street fighter then. So sad.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 15, 2009)

suicide said:


> i paid for the bootleg , didnt want to ruin it for no one that aint seen it yet , like i said it was alright dude from the black eye peas is in it they changed his voice though , peep it bro and let me know what you think :angel:



So you are assuming I know who the black eyes peas are or even what the guy from said peas sounds like?  Guess I won't be "peeping" anything.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 15, 2009)

I hope with all the bad reviews with Chun Li that the next story will be better.

How was Vega in the movie? The guy who plays him is Taboo from the Black eye peas.


----------



## suicide (Mar 16, 2009)

Omar B said:


> So you are assuming I know who the black eyes peas are or even what the guy from said peas sounds like? Guess I won't be "peeping" anything.


 
my bad mr mega death :BSmeter:


----------



## Marginal (Mar 16, 2009)

suicide said:


> i paid for the bootleg , didnt want to ruin it for no one that aint seen it yet , like i said it was alright dude from the black eye peas is in it they changed his voice though , peep it bro and let me know what you think :angel:


Rockin' viral marketing there bro.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey, we know that there are lots of sources out there for bootleg videos and copies of movies before they're released.  The problem is that any of these break the law and violate the originator's copyright.  Here at MartialTalk, we respect copyrights (see section 7 of the Rules), so please don't post links or sources for such material.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 16, 2009)

I saw the new street fighter movie.

The Van Dam version was better, like a 100x better. No exaggeration.

The first fight scene was pretty good, but it all goes downhill from there. Vega was a joke, he doesn't look at all like the character in the game and gets the craped kicked out of him in like 8 seconds. It was pitiful.

There's a weird lesbian scene between chun li and Bision's secretary. Chun li acts "interested" to trap her in a bathroom and kick the crap out of her. It was...bizzare to say the least.

It was the worst martial arts movie I've ever scene in my entire life. There are no words to describe how horrible it was.

HEED MY WARNING! NEVER SEE THIS MOVIE!


----------



## Omar B (Mar 16, 2009)

Kenshin, how did Bison look in the movie?  And please, no ebonics or references to pop music.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 16, 2009)

Bision?

He was played by the bad guy in the "Walking Tall" movie with the "Rock". I don't know the actors' name. He wasn't a terrible actor, but they gave him a terrible script.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 16, 2009)

Red suit?


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 17, 2009)

no he wears a business suit in the movie. He has a few good scenes, but it doesn't make up for the rest of the movie.

SPOILER ALERT!!!!

In the movie he's a poor irish immigrant to Thailand, whose parents die and he is forced to become a thug to survive. 

in order to become a head player in shadowloo he rids himself of all his goodness by injecting his spirit into his unborn daughter Rose (from the game? who knows?) In the process he kills his wife.

So Bision's evil organization is not like a militant terrorist group, but more like an evil corporation that buys poor neighborhoods, kills all the people in them, bulldozes it down and builds "better" neighborhoods for rich people.

What a load of crap.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 17, 2009)

But how was Taboo(vega) acting?


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 18, 2009)

horrible.

He had almost no lines except "You B----!" to chun li, and they made him wear a goofy looking metal mask that made him look like Casey Jones from ninja turtles.

He had a song at the end though. It was ok, I guess.


----------

